# What Anesthesia CPT to bill for A Central Line Placement Surgery CPT 36558



## coffee2day (Feb 12, 2016)

Hello, any suggestions on what anesthesia CPT to bill when the surgeon is performing only a tunneled jugular central line placement CPT 36558? 

In 2009, the crosswalk use to be to bill 00532 anest for central venous circulation, but this no longer crosswalks from CPT 36558.

Can I still use 00532? 

Thank you!


----------



## LisaAlonso23 (Feb 17, 2016)

Per the ASA Crosswalk, you may still use 00532.


----------



## coffee2day (Feb 21, 2016)

Thank you


----------

